# Oase Biomaster 250 Filter Media Quants



## Gripen40 (14 Jun 2021)

Good morning, 

I'm looking to upgrade my Dennerle internal filter for a OASE Biomaster 250 and have seen that the included media is not really the best media to use. Looking at ordering online but unsure of what quantity of media to order, my assumption is I will need to fill 2 of the internal trays with Seachem Matrix media.

Does each tray hold 1litre or less?


----------



## hypnogogia (14 Jun 2021)

Many people on here just use the foams that it comes with.  If you want to use specialist Biomedia, I'd fill all trays except the top one with it, but make sure it's coarse media to maintain flow rate.  Top tray with a bit of fleece and then some Purigen.  Mechanical filtration will be taken care of my the pre filters.  I've run mine like this and only clean there pre-filter about once every 4 weeks and the main filter hasn't been opened for about 3 months now.  Flow rate is great.


----------



## ceg4048 (15 Jun 2021)

I totally agree with hypnogogia. You will be wasting money buying "best media", which doesn't do any better job than common media. Your plants _are _the media. see the thread bio-media-for-fluval-305

Cheers,


----------



## erwin123 (15 Jun 2021)

After reading more in this forum, I read that you are not even supposed to clean/rinse foams with fish tank water unless foam is like totally blocked?  But when I squeeze the foams and all the brown gunk comes out, it makes me want to clean them some more! 

Whereas the 'commercial' biofilter media (I have small amounts of 3DM and matrix that are over 10 years old, so frankly the amortised cost isn't that large), I don't really clean them during my filter cleaning process as they generally look 'clean'.


----------



## dw1305 (15 Jun 2021)

Hi all, 


erwin123 said:


> I read that you are not even supposed to clean/rinse foams with fish tank water unless foam is like totally blocked? But when I squeeze the foams and all the brown gunk comes out, it makes me want to clean them some more!


I give mine a good clean, in a planted tank you aren't ever entirely on the <"filter microbial assemblage for nitrification">. I want all my filter media to remain aerobic and bathed in oxygen rich water, so <"thick, sticky biofilms are out for me">.  

If you want an option that will never clog, or retain more than an optimal depth of biofilm, the floating cell media "Kaldnes (K1)" <"was designed with that in mind">.

cheers Darrel


----------

